# Do You Slam?



## Coffee (Feb 28, 2008)

Poetry, that is.

I got a slam to attend tomorrow, looking pretty sweet. The best part about slamming, in my opinion is the fact that literature, as a general rule is subjective art. A person can read a passage and leave with a completely opposite interpretation than another person. The reason I myself embrace slam poetry as my preferred writing style is because it's the only form of literature in which the writer is allowed to present his work on HIS/HER own terms. When I'm peforming, there's no doubt as to exactly what I'm feeling. Love, relaxation, hate, frantic obsession, that sort of thing.

Also, I like to incorporate a number of decidedly non-poetic factors into my performances in order to augment the impact of my poetry. Examples include shouts, screams, shrieks, wails, hoots, howls, death rattles, sobs, whispers, murmurs, mumbling, muttering, gurgling, and speaking in tongues. I also have become quite infamous for my physical movements while I present a poem, I am EXTREMELY expressive with my body, to the point where I climaxed one slam by feigning an extremely convincing seizure for about forty-five seconds. I'm actually classically trained in both mime and singing, so that comes as a fantastic help to my presentation.

For my slam tomorrow, I intend to perform two original works:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1107875

This piece, entitled "Coolie Hat", which is based off of my Japanese heritage, and contains oblique references to my grandparents being sent to an internment camp in California.

The second piece I want to do is unwritten, but it's a free-poetry performance piece I came up with entitled "I am tired". I will observe everything around me, and comment on how weary I am of it all. I.E. "I am so tired of this stage. I am so tired of this microphone. I am so tired of my hair. I am so tired of my shirt. I am so tired of my shoes." As I go down the list, I will walk by all the things I'm tired of, eventually leaving the stage to continue the performance among the audience, and finally leaving the establishment altogether.

The third poem is as of now unwritten. I intend to write it after my second presentation while I'm out of the establishment, and have it finished by the time I return for the third round.


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 28, 2008)

My high school had a creative writing club that I frequented back in the day. We would have slams from time to time. I just served as the emcee, since I can't write poetry, but it was a lot of fun. It sounds like your performances are pretty brilliant, you should get a video of yourself at some point.


----------

